# Reptile safe resins for decor?



## Heatseaker (Jul 18, 2012)

Guys I just had another thought, and I dont know if this is the right place but I hope so. I make a lot of stuff from resin and was thinking about making a 3D background and some decor with it, but I cant find out which are definitely safe for reptiles, there are some aquarium ones I assume are safe, but I wouldn't want to risk it without confirmation. Is there a list of reptile safe ones out there or brands people have used successfully? Or, what else could I use? That expanding foam looks like a pretty fun way of doing it, but could it be used for things like waterbowls/in a humid habitat? What do you seal it with?


----------

